# Feeding the Dogs Fresh Mullet Caught with a Cast Net



## lazerbacon (Sep 8, 2012)

Saw a bunch of mullet running so figured I would feed the dogs.


Hope you enjoy!


----------



## lazerbacon (Sep 10, 2012)

Is it possible to embed a youtube video here?


----------



## BradMyers (Sep 11, 2012)

Yep, maybe one of the mods will give ya a hand.


----------



## Swamprat (Sep 11, 2012)

Before I fed the dogs mullet I would be feeding my family and me first if they were of good size.


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 11, 2012)

Man, those dogs sure do eat good!


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 12, 2012)

lazerbacon said:


> Is it possible to embed a youtube video here?



Done. I is quite simple, right click on the vid and click "copy embeded html". Then paste into your post below what you type/say.


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Sep 12, 2012)

That would have been some fine bait right there.


----------

